
Facebook to ban misinformation on voting in upcoming U.S. elections - vincitygialam
MENLO PARK, Calif. (Reuters) - Facebook Inc will ban false information about voting requirements and fact-check fake reports of violence or long lines at polling stations ahead of next month’s U.S. midterm elections, company executives told Reuters, the latest effort to reduce voter manipulation on its service.
======
blackflame7000
The forefathers knew the general populus couldn't be trusted in a basic
democracy because the average person wasn't very well educated. Yet they still
knew that the expression of ideas, even if they sound crazy to some (like
trying to put a man on the moon), was the single most important principle to
found our nation upon. With over 1 billion users, Facebook should provide an
even playing field but not level all the pieces

------
ddingus
Ok great.

It is on Facebook to get informed. Now.

Without actually seeking that info, they will remain unqualified to vet said
info.

